# Tin skiffs



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all. I've noticed lots of tinnys popping up in the forums lately so I thought I'd start a thread just for the aluminum skiff owners in the crowd. The may not be as pretty as some of the fiberglass beauties, but they can take a lickin' and keep on tickin'  Feel free to share and post any pics y'all may have of cool tinnies you've owned or come across over the years. 

I guess I'll go first. She's nothing special. Just a 14' tinny with an old '66 20 hp Johnson, but I have fun zooming and put-putting around the flats, lakes and rivers here in N. FL (Tallahassee). 














































Here's a vid of me out on the local lake the other day. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQOBA3Z_IkM


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> but I have fun zooming and put-putting around the flats, lakes and rivers here in N. FL (Tallahassee).


Sounds like she's getting the job done


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

Some questions:

So is aluminum as loud as everyone makes it out to be? Can you pole backwards and still sneak up on reds?


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

If it is a flat bottom aluminum boat then id say yes, my hull is a vhull withsome deadrise in the back and its not too loud, I fish mostly for specks and don't have problems scaring them off even in some choppy conditions. If you are in protected marsh chasing reds its really not as loud as people make it out to be, especially if you can see as far as you can cast


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

It really depends on how it's set up and also the hull itself. Some hull designs just are louder than others. I have a tinny that has a wooden floor covered in outdoor carpet. It really is not that loud, the floor dampens the sound. I'm also not convinced that a tin boat is really"louder" than the same shaped glass or wooden hull. I think the pitch is just higher. I might be wrong about that, but that is the feeling I get from my experience. The fact that glass hulls also tend to have more "stuff" in them like decks, bulkheads, stringers, etc. may also dampen sounds some. But that is back to setup not materials. YMMV

Swamp


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

I sneak up on reds all the time poling mine even when it gets windy, and 99% of my fishing is sight fishing with a fly rod so I'm gettin close


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

New guy from Texas, can't seem to post more than one picture at a time, thought I would share some pictures of my 16' Scandy White. I've only seen a picture of one other flush deck Scandy. Gets the job done.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Sequoia! Where ya located in Texas? That's a fine looking boat and the first aluminum scooter I've ever seen.


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

I fish out of Sargent but live in Houston.


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

<a href="http://s1229.photobucket.com/user/TTSam/media/P10000031.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee471/TTSam/P10000031.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo P10000031.jpg"/></a>


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

That is a pic of my boat. I use it all over Tampa Bay.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> I fish out of Sargent but live in Houston.



Hope you have a camp out there, that is a bit of a drive every weekend! I lived in Houston for about 3 years and just moved back to Florida. How's the fishing down there?


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

> That is a pic of my boat. I use it all over Tampa Bay.


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

> > I fish out of Sargent but live in Houston.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have a camp out there, that is a bit of a drive every weekend! I lived in Houston for about 3 years and just moved back to Florida. How's the fishing down there?


I have a camp there, not much more than a hot shower and air-conditioned place to sleep for now, about 100 miles door to door. Fishing has been decent lately, some days you work for them, other days you release 10-20+ reds/trout/flounder in a few hours. Deer season is just around the corner so fishing will improve with less boat traffic while everyone is in the woods.


----------



## NSByak (Apr 9, 2013)

17' bass tracker. Ripped it all apart down to the hull and built it all from scratch with a friend. Works great, drafts super shallow and handles a decent chop. Love it


----------

